# Signing your work?



## L2wis (21 Nov 2011)

How do you all go about signing your work? I was thinking a method like a golf ball initialiser might look good?


----------



## jpt (21 Nov 2011)

Came across this method recently, http://www.distinctiveturnings.com/tuto ... rnings.pdf tried it out and it works well.

john


----------



## L2wis (21 Nov 2011)

That looks a really effective! Thanks for sharing that link!


----------



## L2wis (21 Nov 2011)

Just spotted this on axminster, it's a lot cheaper than the pyrography kits but looks just like a soldering iron?

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... prod32126/

I've got a soldering iron and i doubt it would get hot enough to burn wood effectively. Has anyone got any experience with a Axminster Woodburning Pen?


----------



## Jonzjob (21 Nov 2011)

I just put my initials on the base with my pyro pen. I have had a Janik transformer for years and have reciently got a Peter Childs pen to go with it and it is a big improvement. I had turned my own pen to go with it as the pen supplied was far too clumsy. The one I made was good but got hot after a while. The PC pen stays cool no mater how long you use it. Well worth the money for me..

I have not used a solid point pen, mine is hot wire, but I know that they are alkward if you are doing a lot. Especially when you have to change the temprature for different parts of the wood, different patterns and textures. They take time to warm and cool, whereas a hot wire is almost immediate..

For simple signatures a solid tip like the Axminster one should be OK.


----------



## Jacob (21 Nov 2011)

I always think it's a good idea to put a false name - just in case something goes wrong. You don't want the pippers knocking on the door do you?


----------



## L2wis (21 Nov 2011)

Haha I like your thinking jacob!

Thanks got your input jonzjob, I won't be burning much at all, just the odd signature/initials. I rarely make anything I'd sign but my mum wants the bowl I recently made for christmas so thought it's be nice to sign it. Next cheapest alternative to a sharpie is what I'm after I guess, that axminster pen thing could take some beating.


----------



## rickkoorman (22 Nov 2011)

I use a dremel with a small carving bit on it , sometimes i use a burning tool and sometimes a silver marker......it really depends on the project i made


----------



## Lee J (22 Nov 2011)

I actually paid for a custom made branding stamp for me. I'll pop a picture up when I take one.


----------



## L2wis (22 Nov 2011)

how much do they cost Lee? Also how do you heat them? With a blow torch?


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Nov 2011)

I have a nice easy one, comme ca







On the bottom of a beech tea light :mrgreen:


----------



## nev (23 Nov 2011)

It may take a while but, you could of course just develop your own unique style (hammer) , then you wouldnt need to sign them, for example i guess most on here would be able to id the following...in no particular order...





















etc etc =D>


----------



## drillbit (23 Nov 2011)

The third one looks like a Lee Robert Sneddon.... can't tell the others. :mrgreen:


----------



## mike s (23 Nov 2011)

i bought the axminster wood-burning pen for the same reasons as you, i wanted to sign my work but didnt want to pay a lot for something i may not use very often.
i have only used it twice! i got fed up with it in the end
it takes about 5 minutes to get at its hottest and even then isn't hot enough to burn the wood quickly
you have to hold it to the wood and move it VERY slowly or it wont do anything
the handle is very high so its difficult to control it.
i found the best way to use it is by burning dots
i wouldn't recommend it
i now just use sharpie and rub finish over the top to seal it


----------



## Melzy (23 Nov 2011)

drillbit":16agmtdl said:


> The third one looks like a Lee Robert Sneddon.... can't tell the others. :mrgreen:




Hahaha!! Thats the only one i could guess too!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonzjob (23 Nov 2011)

I would find it very difficult to tell anyone what my stuff looks like because every piece of wood I turn is different and Unless I have someone ask for something specific then I let the wood tell me? Sounds silly, but it works for me.

Possiblly the only thing that would tell you that it isn't my turning is that it would have a big finial of some kind. I don't particularly like them. Very cleaver turning, but just not my style (a contradiction to what I have just said I suppose?)


----------



## Aled Dafis (23 Nov 2011)

nev":1qa8s0ib said:


> It may take a while but, you could of course just develop your own unique style (hammer) , then you wouldnt need to sign them, for example i guess most on here would be able to id the following...in no particular order...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!! The more I look at Cindy Drozda's work, the more I like it. That's one stunning piece!!

Aled


----------



## Lee J (24 Nov 2011)

L2wis":kymqi24m said:


> how much do they cost Lee? Also how do you heat them? With a blow torch?



hi mate, it was £60 and I saw the advert in one of the magazines. I created a custom logo and emailed the logo to them and it arrived about 4 weeks later. It is just like a pyrograph or a soldering iron, plug it in... let it warm up... brand your work. I have mine mounted on my bench. I 'll take some photos of the logo etc tonight.


----------



## boysie39 (24 Nov 2011)

The Toolpost has a system that a pro turner I know uses, it is very good but I think a bit expensive if only useing 
now and then


----------



## L2wis (24 Nov 2011)

mike s":1lkm2se5 said:


> i bought the axminster wood-burning pen for the same reasons as you, i wanted to sign my work but didnt want to pay a lot for something i may not use very often.
> i have only used it twice! i got fed up with it in the end
> it takes about 5 minutes to get at its hottest and even then isn't hot enough to burn the wood quickly
> you have to hold it to the wood and move it VERY slowly or it wont do anything
> ...



That is perfect info thanks Mike! I was wary of that tool as it looked too much like a soldering iron which I guessed would have the same problems as the ones you described.

At the moment I guess i'll lean towards an engraver tool and some coloured wax to rub into it.


----------



## L2wis (24 Nov 2011)

Lee J":2jggr1cf said:


> L2wis":2jggr1cf said:
> 
> 
> > how much do they cost Lee? Also how do you heat them? With a blow torch?
> ...



Thanks for the info Lee, a bit expensive for me as I wouldn't use it very often but I'd still be interested to see the pics


----------



## Lee J (28 Nov 2011)

This is the tool...












and it burns this...






simples.


----------



## L2wis (28 Nov 2011)

Lee that brand looks great!


----------



## mike s (28 Nov 2011)

not for £150 odd though!


----------



## paultnl (28 Nov 2011)

mike s":181zn08f said:


> not for £150 odd though!



He said earlier it was £60


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Nov 2011)

For a bit more than that you could get yourself a pyro transformer and wire pen that will allow you to do a signature and a boat load more. Your own immagination is your only limit :mrgreen: 

http://www.peterchild.co.uk/pyroinfo/pyinfo.htm


----------



## mike s (28 Nov 2011)

my apologies for not reading every post
i saw one similar in the back of woodturning mag for well over £100
i thought that was a bit steep!
60 seems a bit more reasonable but i think i will stick to my sharpie


----------



## L2wis (28 Nov 2011)

Could someone post a pic of a sharpie sig on a piece so I can see what it looks like before putting a pen on my work?


----------



## Silverbirch (28 Nov 2011)

Why not practise on some scrap and you can try out different designs and styles at no cost(other than the price of the Sharpie)?
One disadvantage of signing your work freehand with pen or pyro, is the possibility of b******ing it up, especially if you are trying to write your name in a circle. DAMHIKT  
Branding irons would be more foolproof, I would have thought.

Ian


----------



## wcndave (8 Feb 2012)

Lee J":1khtx5fe said:


> This is the tool...



Do you recall where you got this from? I think it would make a really unique and special gift for that special woodworker in ones life (i.e. me!)


----------



## nev (8 Feb 2012)

not the one above but... http://www.brandingirons.com/oscommerce ... 5d5239c901
or
http://www.eyreandbaxter.co.uk/branding ... irons.html


----------



## wcndave (9 Feb 2012)

Problem with US ones is they will work off 110v...

I have sent an enquiry to the UK one so will get a quote from them.

Cheers!


----------



## duncanh (9 Feb 2012)

wcndave":auez8mso said:


> Lee J":auez8mso said:
> 
> 
> > This is the tool...
> ...



I believe that this one is from Toolpost


----------



## hiho9 (20 Feb 2012)

wcndave":1a19ngs2 said:


> Problem with US ones is they will work off 110v...
> 
> I have sent an enquiry to the UK one so will get a quote from them.
> 
> Cheers!


 Was your enquiry to eyre & baxter?, and if so have they replied yet?

Thanks


----------



## wcndave (20 Feb 2012)

they have not sent me a "proper" quote, as the chap was off ill, however he said it was unlikely to be less than £160...

Toolpost 38mm prices are about the same, however I cannot see the link to that anywhere on their site, so not sure if they do it still. I will have to email toolpost to find out.

E&B sent me some quite nice photos of the types of work they do. seems to be a lot of detail in the images. I'll see if I can put on online later.


----------



## woodturnerEric (20 Feb 2012)

I use the Axminster pyrography machine with a fine point to sign all my work,date it and state what type of wood it is,just in case theres an inqisitive person about and I`ve forgotten when it was made and what type of wood I`ve used,regards,

Eric.


----------

